# Request Tracker 3.8.x



## kev4bsd (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there a definitive guide or how-to out there written that shows how to properly set up and configure this for FreeBSD?  I've looked up the wiki which doesn't really appear to be very helpful.  I've tried installing from ports, tried installing the package.

Both installing from ports and packages seems to have some remaining issues with CPAN which I can take care of, but I had to peruse through the directories to figure out what needed to be run.  Even then, when all dependencies are fixed and a mysql account is created for the package, I still end up with an error in Apache.

I may be going about this ALL wrong, so I just wondered; is there a how-to guide out there for the novice RT installer?  I'd like to do things properly the first time.


----------



## kev4bsd (Jul 15, 2011)

*Request Tracker 4.0.1*

I downloaded rt-4.0.1.tar.gz package from http://www.bestpractical.com and installed the following from ports:

perl5.14
apache22
mod_perl2
mysql51-server

I had the RT Essentials book that covers RT version 3.x.  I will say that this book can be helpful, but for updated changes, *read the README file in the downloaded package first*. Otherwise you may get misinformed by the book, or the Wiki site which states it is probably outdated.

A few suggestions to help aid the installation:

Create a group called 'rt' and make sure to chgrp all RT files to this group.
Add 'www' (the apache user) into this group as well, otherwise your web pages won't load.

Obviously I used mysql for my configuration, you will want to create the user and database first; I did not have to give the newly created user rights to the database, as there is a make initialize-database script that will do this for you.

When using the 'configure' script, I only used the following settings:

--enable-layout=FreeBSD
--with-db-type=mysql (default)
--with-db-database=<name of your database>
--with-db-rt-pass=<password for database user>

I kept the default database user name as we're just in the testing phase.

At the command line run 'perl -MCPAN -e shell' and answer yes to it automatically configuring everything for you. Once it's done, you can type 'quit' to exit.

Run both the 'make testdeps' and 'make fixdeps' scripts to download all the necessary Perl modules.  I had a problem with my Perl hanging on an INSTALL file (1/20--it would not move from that position), however, for some reason hitting CTRL-C *once* kept it going (crosses fingers as application has not crashed and compilation went through successfully).

You may have to peruse through the ports section to manually install a Perl module or two as the 'make fixdeps' script doesn't always complete properly, e.g., I had to install the XML::RSS module which was found as p5-XML-RSS under /usr/ports/textproc.

You can finally run 'make testdeps' again to make sure all modules are loaded.

The rest can be followed from the README and 'dcos/web_deployment.pod' files which deal with RT configuration for Apache and Sendmail/Postfix.


----------

